# Lyft AMP



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Lyft keeps asking me to pair my AMP and lets me know it has not been paired in over 6 months. Don't have the heart to tell them I sold it on ebay last year


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

What is a AMP?


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

mbd said:


> What is a AMP?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

While I get we all need the money, we can't be selling this shit on eBay! LOL with all of kidnappers, rapists, murderers, that are imitating Uber and Lyft drivers, it's just all bad to do so. How much money did you make by the way? Asking for a friend


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Handy device. Keeps me from missing pings. 

I am more than good with promoting the brand.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Smell My Finger said:


> Lyft keeps asking me to pair my AMP and lets me know it has not been paired in over 6 months. Don't have the heart to tell them I sold it on ebay last year


Do you know this guy? @IthurstwhenIP


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I love my AMP. It really helps direct customers to my car and gives them some confidence they are getting in the right vehicle. 
It also doesn't hurt when customers see the amp around town to promote awareness.


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

I remember when I "qualified" for my Amp. I think I had to give 250 rides to "earn" it. When it arrived in the high quality shipping box I was overjoyed. I felt quite special driving around with it. 

Then, I realized that it was just another device I had to plug in, and it was nothing but free advertising for Lyft. Perhaps if I was paid more to display it I would have been a bit more motivated to keep it.

I threw it in my trash can about nine months ago.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Mine is sitting on a shelf.. ever since it became a projectile in my last accident... I'd definety prefer not to die from impact to the head by a Lyft product.... Way unsafe ... And if your still out there with one on the dash u best figure a way to secure it .. I found mine under the back of the passenger front seat after my accident... To hell w that.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Smell My Finger said:


> Lyft keeps asking me to pair my AMP and lets me know it has not been paired in over 6 months. Don't have the heart to tell them I sold it on ebay last year


Lyft amp, it was delivered, I never opened it.
I used it for a doorstop right at the back door.
I never considered putting that BS in my car.



Another Ant said:


> I remember when I "qualified" for my Amp. I think I had to give 250 rides to "earn" it. When it arrived in the high quality shipping box I was overjoyed. I felt quite special driving around with it.
> 
> Then, I realized that it was just another device I had to plug in, and it was nothing but free advertising for Lyft. Perhaps if I was paid more to display it I would have been a bit more motivated to keep it.
> 
> I threw it in my trash can about nine months ago.


Good call&#128077;.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Another Ant said:


> I remember when I "qualified" for my Amp. I think I had to give 250 rides to "earn" it. When it arrived in the high quality shipping box I was overjoyed.


I remember when Gr*yft* sent me the e-Mail that told me that I had qualified for the AMP. It asked me to confirm my address, which I did. This was over one year past. My Gr*yft* Sc*amp* has yet to arrive.

Conversely, I received an e-Mail from Gr*yft* approximately two weeks past that I had qualified for my One Thousand Trips Gr*yft* Jacket. It asked me to give my size and confirm my address. I did. It showed up yesterday (Saturday). It is actually not a bad jacket.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I remember when Gr*yft* sent me the e-Mail that told me that I had qualified for the AMP. It asked me to confirm my address, which I did. This was over one year past. My Gr*yft* Sc*amp* has yet to arrive.
> 
> Conversely, I received an e-Mail from Gr*yft* approximately two weeks past that I had qualified for my One Thousand Trips Gr*yft* Jacket. It asked me to give my size and confirm my address. I did. It showed up yesterday (Saturday). It is actually not a bad jacket.


Congrats. "Earned" my jacket Monday evening. Looking forward to it as they announced a couple months back they were discontinuing jackets end of this month.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Classical Telecaster said:


> Congrats. "Earned" my jacket Monday evening. Looking forward to it as they announced a couple months back they were discontinuing jackets end of this month.


I "earned" mine the day before my four year "Gr*yft*iversary". In fact, I went one over the one thousand, that day. I have not done much Gr*yft* until recently, when their "challenges" started paying better than F*ub*a*r*'s "Quests" in this market. I did go UBER OFF and LYFT ON to collect my sign-on bonus, which turned out to be something other than what Gr*yft* had promised me. I got less money but for far fewer jobs. Thus, it worked out to a larger than promised per-job bonus, so, I shut up, said "thank you", took the money and ran. After that, I went back mostly to F*ub*a*r* or my cab. I am a "twenty per-center" on UberX, but due to my later sign-up on Lyft, I am a "twenty five per-center", so UberX pays five per-cent better for me.

This is what you get:










It is a crummy photograph, quickly taken with a telephone, but, you get some idea of what you get.

Congratulations on your own jacket.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I remember when Gr*yft* sent me the e-Mail that told me that I had qualified for the AMP. It asked me to confirm my address, which I did. This was over one year past. My Gr*yft* Sc*amp* has yet to arrive.
> 
> Conversely, I received an e-Mail from Gr*yft* approximately two weeks past that I had qualified for my One Thousand Trips Gr*yft* Jacket. It asked me to give my size and confirm my address. I did. It showed up yesterday (Saturday). It is actually not a bad jacket.


The jacket is pretty good, does me no good since it's so hot in Florida. Asked them to send me some Lyft branded sandals instead but no answer so far..



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Do you know this guy? @IthurstwhenIP


Why, are you going to introduce us so I can sell him the trade dress stickers?


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It is a crummy photograph, quickly taken with a telephone, but, you get some idea of what you get.


The jacket I received is not like that one, actually pretty nice.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Another Ant said:


> I remember when I "qualified" for my Amp. I think I had to give 250 rides to "earn" it. When it arrived in the high quality shipping box I was overjoyed. I felt quite special driving around with it.
> 
> Then, I realized that it was just another device I had to plug in, and it was nothing but free advertising for Lyft. Perhaps if I was paid more to display it I would have been a bit more motivated to keep it.
> 
> I threw it in my trash can about nine months ago.


Yep, and the connecting cable breaks constantly. Not a good design.
Mine is sitting in my glove box with its broken cable. I was going to go to Hub but now I can't even do that for god knows how long.


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

IR12 said:


> Lyft amp, it was delivered, I never opened it.
> I used it for a doorstop right at the back door.
> I never considered putting that BS in my car.
> 
> ...


I laugh at drivers that use that thing. Total ******-light. For noobs only.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

oishiin driving said:


> Yep, and the connecting cable breaks constantly. Not a good design.
> Mine is sitting in my glove box with its broken cable. I was going to go to Hub but now I can't even do that for god knows how long.


The cable is just a standard usb cord. Use one of your spares.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Atavar said:


> The cable is just a standard usb cord. Use one of your spares.


To what, an iPhone? Does not match.
It's the part that plugs into the Amp that gets corrupted.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't want everyone knowing I drive for Lyft. I mean it's fine if the neighbors know, but I don't want a car jacker finding an easy target by commandeering my car after seeing the light.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

no, just a standard micro usb cable. the thing everything but an iphone uses.. Pick one up at any gas station, walmart, target, anywhere.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Conversely, I received an e-Mail from Gr*yft* approximately two weeks past that I had qualified for my One Thousand Trips Gr*yft* Jacket. It asked me to give my size and confirm my address. I did. It showed up yesterday (Saturday). It is actually not a bad jacket.


 I haven't ordered mine. Is the logo attached in some way where someone could just take a razor blade to it to remove it?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Nope, it's glued on, and you won't like the jacket that much anyway


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I wore the jacket one day, though the next day it was raining and I realized it didn’t have a hood so mine won’t see much use, and I got an extra XL one cause they sent the wrong size, was going to drop it off at a hub but they aren’t open anymore. Never earned my amp because Uber always had better bonuses so lyft was only on when slow. Got my Uber beacon laying around in the box now since those light up things are illegal. I think both companies started getting harassed and that why they both stop giving them to drivers. Plus it’s extra work to hook them up and pair them so I just stopped using the beacon. And one day I had a rider that didn’t know I was his vehicle because he was looking for Uber in writing, not that circle thing. Guy should of been looking for my license plate but people don’t get it. Was at the airport Uber pickup zone so I don’t get why he wasn’t looking for plates since there 20 other Ubers there too


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I got the Lyft amp. Then I got the Lyft jacket. Now waiting on the Lyft jockstrap.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> I haven't ordered mine. Is the logo attached in some way where someone could just take a razor blade to it to remove it?


yes, lots of the drivers I see in Miami have removed all the lyft stickers from their jacket


----------



## Jwminnesota (May 29, 2020)

Wish Amp were still available, would really like to use one myself.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Mine is sitting on a shelf.. ever since it became a projectile in my last accident... I'd definety prefer not to die from impact to the head by a Lyft product.... Way unsafe ... And if your still out there with one on the dash u best figure a way to secure it .. I found mine under the back of the passenger front seat after my accident... To hell w that.


EVERYTHING
" EXTRA" IN A CAR
IS DANGEROUS ON A WRECK.

ALSO KEEP SEATBELT CUTTING TOOL IN POCKET OR IN CONSOLE.
G.M. SEATBELTS LOVE TO LOCK IN ACCIDENTS.

TRAPPING YOU IN FLAMING OR SUBMERGED VEHICLES !


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

The amp is kind of a status symbol at my local airport. Though I never see the drivers with it actually driving. They just stand around their trunks and talk. Leave the airport with that amp on and you're liable to get a ticket in my neck of the woods.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

Smell My Finger said:


> Lyft keeps asking me to pair my AMP and lets me know it has not been paired in over 6 months. Don't have the heart to tell them I sold it on ebay last year


.....and it's a POS. I want a refund! &#128544;


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

Smell My Finger said:


> Lyft keeps asking me to pair my AMP and lets me know it has not been paired in over 6 months. Don't have the heart to tell them I sold it on ebay last year


Go on Amp in the app menu, select "Unpair Amp" (even if you've never paired it), and it will never ask you that question again.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Atavar said:


> I love my AMP. It really helps direct customers to my car and gives them some confidence they are getting in the right vehicle.
> It also doesn't hurt when customers see the amp around town to promote awareness.


It uses 5 g. Lyft uses it to control your mind. Burn it right away!



oishiin driving said:


> To what, an iPhone? Does not match.
> It's the part that plugs into the Amp that gets corrupted.


Buy a filtered micro usb cable. If you move the amp a lot, you'll need a few. They break every month.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Atavar said:


> I love my AMP. It really helps direct customers to my car and gives them some confidence they are getting in the right vehicle.
> It also doesn't hurt when customers see the amp around town to promote awareness.


I would hope to God they're using something more than the color on the amp to verify they're getting in the right . I mean how many different colors is there to choose from? 5 maybe? I have no idea but at big events such as concerts, sporting events, or even bar close, I imagine there's a lot of vehicles with the same color going on. You are correct on it promoting awareness ... for Uber and Lyft. They are more than happy that their name and brand is getting promoted and and marketed for free. I'm not sure what awareness you're exactly referring to in your statement but typically the awareness we get as drivers, is not the awareness most of us would consider good awareness. I would say more of a Target than awareness&#129335;&#127996;


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Classical Telecaster said:


> Handy device. Keeps me from missing pings.
> 
> I am more than good with promoting the brand.


You won't be when you get rear ended at 70mph like I did and it becomes a MISSLE and shatters the rear window as it flies past your head freely and lands in the back seat..... Nope.. mines sitting in the garage.... Free to the first person who pays shipping... And mines a veteran model that still has the battery in it unlike the cheap new ones....

Now I use this.... Much nicer and way brighter... From Huttronics.com


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

*Lyft AMP*

The only thing the Lyft amp is good for these days is to have a light on when I'm watching content on only fans


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Another Ant said:


> I remember when I "qualified" for my Amp. I think I had to give 250 rides to "earn" it. When it arrived in the high quality shipping box I was overjoyed. I felt quite special driving around with it.
> 
> Then, I realized that it was just another device I had to plug in, and it was nothing but free advertising for Lyft. Perhaps if I was paid more to display it I would have been a bit more motivated to keep it.
> 
> I threw it in my trash can about nine months ago.


Oh man....you could have sold it. :laugh:


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Last year a cop pulled me over for impersonating an emergency vehicle for it. I turn it off after I make the pickup, and I did before. I was a second late in turning it off and that’s when he got me. He let me go.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I sold mine 2 years ago back when you could actually make good money selling them, today they are pretty worthless. Also sold my Lyft Jacket around the same time, got good money back then for that also.

A couple months ago I was walking down the street past a Salvation Army and saw one hanging on a rack outside!:roflmao: The AMP and Jacket has lost all it's value.:thumbup:


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I remember when Gr*yft* sent me the e-Mail that told me that I had qualified for the AMP. It asked me to confirm my address, which I did. This was over one year past. My Gr*yft* Sc*amp* has yet to arrive.
> 
> Conversely, I received an e-Mail from Gr*yft* approximately two weeks past that I had qualified for my One Thousand Trips Gr*yft* Jacket. It asked me to give my size and confirm my address. I did. It showed up yesterday (Saturday). It is actually not a bad jacket.


It repels rain real good


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Classical Telecaster said:


> Congrats. "Earned" my jacket Monday evening. Looking forward to it as they announced a couple months back they were discontinuing jackets end of this month.


When I got my jacket I was "oh, they sending me a crap ass jacket" ...... but it's actually a nice jacket! And it packs super well! Taken it all over the world  .... oh, and my beanie.









Peru:


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Mine is sitting on a shelf.. ever since it became a projectile in my last accident... I'd definety prefer not to die from impact to the head by a Lyft product.... Way unsafe ... And if your still out there with one on the dash u best figure a way to secure it .. I found mine under the back of the passenger front seat after my accident... To hell w that.


Could make a lot of loot of you know the right "lawyer"



doyousensehumor said:


> I haven't ordered mine. Is the logo attached in some way where someone could just take a razor blade to it to remove it?


Yep, I have seen guys in Miami with the jacket and had the Lyft logo replaced with "Polo, Prada, Nike and Gucci" logos


----------



## Skyscrapers (Feb 15, 2020)

Lyft keeps offering the AMP to me. I now have 3 AMPs. I will never ever use that thing in my car because:
1) Safety hazard
2) Too much clutter in the car
3) I don't want to advertise for free
4) I want to minimize people knowing I drive for Lyft.

I use the AMPs as a night light in my daughter's room instead.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Smell My Finger said:


> View attachment 434644


Lyft kept telling me to pair my "Amp", 2 years ago. Now I see, that's probably what's in the box under my bed. There's also a box under there that has the pink dash light inside. It was sent to me in 2016 and I never opened it either.

In the Chicago area, crackheads rob and kill people who even remotely resemble taxis. My car gives ZERO indication I'm a rideshare driver.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The best use I found for the Lyft amp is to get past security at hotel resorts and some local events, they just wave me in. I have used the pool and facility at some of the finer resorts and have never been questioned to if I should be in there or not. After all that is gate security's job. :thumbup:


----------

